# Talking In-Suit



## InuAkiko (Aug 4, 2009)

Does anyone actually care? I don't. I couldn't shut up for five minutes if my life depended on it, so being covered in electric blue fur won't do the trick either.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 4, 2009)

The only fur-suiter I've actually met in person had his mask attached to his jaw, so when he spoke the mouth moved...

It was actually really cool.


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 4, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> The only fur-suiter I've actually met in person had his mask attached to his jaw, so when he spoke the mouth moved...
> 
> It was actually really cool.



Ahh, I love moving jaws. Mine doesn't have one though, so I guess it makes it kinda odd. It does kind of wiggle a bit, though, if I open my mouth wide enoughXD


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't really care, either way. Though, I imagine trying to talk to people in a suit with a static jaw would be weird. 



LucidDarkness said:


> The only fur-suiter I've actually met in person had his mask attached to his jaw, so when he spoke the mouth moved...
> 
> It was actually really cool.


I'm working on a suit like that right now! It's very frustrating though. >~<


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 4, 2009)

Eh. Sometimes the exaggerated hand gestures and poses of a mute suiter are much more fun, sometimes it's annoying.

A nice middle ground, perhaps?


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 4, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Eh. Sometimes the exaggerated hand gestures and poses of a mute suiter are much more fun, sometimes it's annoying.
> 
> A nice middle ground, perhaps?



Indeed. I try to do the gesture thang, but sometimes I just feel less retarded if I speak up a bit.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 4, 2009)

I built my head with a moving jaw so my character can speak, but some of my audience are more fascinated by me drinking through a straw.


----------



## Shino (Aug 4, 2009)

I've gotten really good at the mime thing, to the point where I accidentally do it even when not in suit.
The problem is I couldn't really talk in suit even if I wanted to. My voice is so muffled I usually have to repeat myself, and the articulated jaw, isn't. It wasn't designed with my (apparently) massive jaw in mind, so even though I've modified it, it doesn't open unless I stretch my jaw to the point of popping, thereby kinda defeating the purpose. Probably for the better, since my voice doesn't really match the suit all that well anyways.

So yeah, I only talk in suit when there's nobody but my friends around. It's really personal prefrence.


Plus it's fun being ambiguous.


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 4, 2009)

Shino said:


> Plus it's fun being ambiguous.



Yeah. If I get my suit made, then hopefully people will be like "WHAT? It's not actually a girl? :shock:"  I will SO get a kick out of that. :lol:

As for me, well, the suit design I have in mind would have a jaw firmly attached to my own. I want a realistic looking muzzle with fake teeth and everything. I just checked, and it's likely to be 2 1/2 to 3"  from the end of my upper lip right now. But it's hard to tell because all I have is my bathroom mirror, and it's hard to see from an angle. The real problem is going to be making realistic lips. I think if I could hook up some kind of little pulley system with the fake lips attached to my real ones at certain points I could solve that problem somewhat, but that's another one on the list of issues to solve.

I don't mean to sound like I'm blathering too much about this suit I'm GOING to make, but I've heard some real helpful things on this forum, and it's helped a lot to discuss it here.


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 4, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Yeah. If I get my suit made, then hopefully people will be like "WHAT? It's not actually a girl? :shock:"  I will SO get a kick out of that. :lol:
> 
> As for me, well, the suit design I have in mind would have a jaw firmly attached to my own. I want a realistic looking muzzle with fake teeth and everything. I just checked, and it's likely to be 2 1/2 to 3"  from the end of my upper lip right now. But it's hard to tell because all I have is my bathroom mirror, and it's hard to see from an angle. The real problem is going to be making realistic lips. I think if I could hook up some kind of little pulley system with the fake lips attached to my real ones at certain points I could solve that problem somewhat, but that's another one on the list of issues to solve.
> 
> I don't mean to sound like I'm blathering too much about this suit I'm GOING to make, but I've heard some real helpful things on this forum, and it's helped a lot to discuss it here.




You better make it, I really want to see cuz I've been seeing your posts everywhere.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 4, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> As for me, well, the suit design I have in mind would have a jaw firmly attached to my own. I want a realistic looking muzzle with fake teeth and everything. I just checked, and it's likely to be 2 1/2 to 3" from the end of my upper lip right now. But it's hard to tell because all I have is my bathroom mirror, and it's hard to see from an angle. The real problem is going to be making realistic lips. I think if I could hook up some kind of little pulley system with the fake lips attached to my real ones at certain points I could solve that problem somewhat, but that's another one on the list of issues to solve.


 
For my articulate jaw I put some wire below my chin. It's tight enough to move with my jaw but not tight enough to hurt or anything. My jaw is separate from my mask, but it's attached through two hooks. That gives it a little bit of a springy-ness that allows it to move when I speak. Then again, I have to really move my jaw for it to be noticeable.


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 4, 2009)

While we're on the topic of moving jaws, is there any technique on converting a static to a moving jaw?

And going along with what Shino said, my muzzle is open and hollow, so you can hear me quite well. It just looks oddXD


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 5, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> You better make it, I really want to see cuz I've been seeing your posts everywhere.



Aww, thanks so much! It's nice to have my plans admired. And I'll be sure to post pics. 

Step 1: Find a way to stop being broke as fuck.

Step 2: Finish the damn research.

Step 3: Get the equipment and materials for making the damn thing.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 9, 2009)

I think it adds to a characters performance if they talk... as long as the voice matches the suit.
I'm currently working on making a really sensitive articulated jaw. When I figure it out I will post the process on youtube. :3


----------



## aftershok (Aug 9, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Eh. Sometimes the exaggerated hand gestures and poses of a mute suiter are much more fun, sometimes it's annoying.
> 
> A nice middle ground, perhaps?



I agree.  I have done loads of role-playing / improvisation  what not and think if used well, with articulated jaw and character related voicing with the non-verbals it is cool. I have not fur suited yet at a con, so my opinion may change but I doubt it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 9, 2009)

Usually no one cares unless kids are around. You don't talk in suit while they are around it can terrify them.

Also if you are in a gender suit different from your own, talking might not be smart since it ruins the suspension of belief.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Aug 9, 2009)

Huh...... now is the main material made of wood or papermache?  Im personally working on a mask of my own, and so far its heavy as heck, despite chipping away at the bowl for the mouth.  

Actually, I posted her ebecause reading this topic has confirmed and helped me on ym own project of making a fox mask.  3 to 2 and a half inches...... a hollow inside....... Thank you very much.  Its not going to be the kind that has a movable jaw, but it will have a hole int he mouth for recieving a flute so I may play it. I have a beautiful wooden flute at home that id enjoy playing in-mask.

Personally though, I dont have quite enough expertise to pull something like that off until I finish my first one.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 9, 2009)

Many head pieces are made from either plastic mesh or seat cushion foam built over a head form the approximate size of the wearer.


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey, hey. There are other threads if you want info on making a mask. I just asked if there's a way to convert an already finished head with static jaw to moving jaw. You know, to help the effect of *talking in suit*, which is what we're discussing here. 

@BlackCat- That's true, and I feel the same way. Also, good luck with the suit building.

@Trpdwarf- This is a very big point of advice. I did slip up a bit once, but I do try to stay silent around the kiddies. And the gender issue is also a good thing to remember. Thankfully I won't have to worry about it, but I hope others will take that advice *nods*


----------



## Glitch (Aug 18, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> While we're on the topic of moving jaws, is there any technique on converting a static to a moving jaw?
> 
> And going along with what Shino said, my muzzle is open and hollow, so you can hear me quite well. It just looks oddXD




What you should do - if you made it out of all foam and NOT furred yet (I guess you could do it with fur, but I just haven't.  ) - is go and buy some Knitted Sport Elastic at JoAnn or somewhere similar, making sure it is 1 1/2 inches (I found that to be the best).

Then, cut off the bottom jaw and a little bit of the mask surrounding on each side - so it isn't just the muzzle moving.  Cut a strip of elastic that would be place on the front of your chin then dragged back to the little indents on the side of your neck underneath your ears.  Make sure it's tight, just to the point before it's uncomfortable, to make it as sensitive as possible; have it too loose and it won't work so well.  

Once the length of elastic needed is determined, fold the strip in half and put hot glue along the inside of the bottom jaw (the inside of the mask/base of the jaw) and don't be afraid to use a lot.  Put the crease of the elastic in the middle of the glued side, the unfold it to adhere the jaw to the rest of the elastic.  Pull the elastic moderately tight so it is glued that way, and the remainder on both sides of the jaw are to be glued to the inside of the mask.

Glue the ends of the elastic to the points on opposite sides of the mask equivalent to the indents on your neck, making sure that the lines where you cut the jaw match up with the hole in the mask left by it for a near-seamless appearance when the jaw is closed.  It is also important to make sure the two halves of the jaw fit together properly.

Adjust as needed, tightening, loosening, or moving to make it work, and this usually produces a great effect.  ^^

Sorry this was so long, but I hope it helps and makes sense.


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 19, 2009)

Woah, thanks! That was really helpful! *bows*


----------



## Glitch (Aug 19, 2009)

You're welcome.  ^^
I think I can make a jaw testing video once I get it aligned properly and post it to YouTube to show that this works. ^^


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 19, 2009)

tallking in suit with a static  jaw is alittle  bit of a nono... it  tends to be werid and scares  small children.... moving jaws are fine if you wanna  talk


----------



## Glitch (Aug 19, 2009)

TamaraRose said:


> tallking in suit with a static  jaw is alittle  bit of a nono... it  tends to be werid and scares  small children.... moving jaws are fine if you wanna  talk



Moving jaws are cool in general.  :3


----------



## Cotoncandie (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll agree with not speaking infront of kids =/

Personally, I like the whole mime/gestual thing, but if someone actually wants to hold a conversation with _me_, well... I'll talk, but when in "character", I don't. See the difference?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd prefer someone to talk in suit, moving jaw or not.

It's kind of creepy for a big mascot suit to be staring you down and wanting affection, while being completely silent and having no peculiar audible personality.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 19, 2009)

Cotoncandie said:


> I'll agree with not speaking infront of kids =/
> 
> Personally, I like the whole mime/gestual thing, but if someone actually wants to hold a conversation with _me_, well... I'll talk, but when in "character", I don't. See the difference?



Good point.
Nobody wants to scare the kiddies.  

On my first outing, a lot just ran up for high-fives and hugs, and I didn't say a word.  ^^


----------



## Glitch (Aug 19, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I'd prefer someone to talk in suit, moving jaw or not.
> 
> It's kind of creepy for a big mascot suit to be staring you down and wanting affection, while being completely silent and having no peculiar audible personality.



See, I would talk if my voice suited the character while it is muffled.  Plus, my moving jaw doesn't work so well, so I am building a new one for more overall realism.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 19, 2009)

Glitch said:


> See, I would talk if my voice suited the character while it is muffled.  Plus, my moving jaw doesn't work so well, so I am building a new one for more overall realism.


That's why whenever I get enough time / money for one of those things, I'm making it of my fursona, or my own original character I feel close enough in personality to.

That way, when I talk in suit, there's nothing unfitting about it.
Character with my personality / history / gender / etc = character with my voice.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 19, 2009)

Heh, ive heard it mentioned before that your not supposed to rtalk whilst in a fursuit, but ive seen people do it before?


----------



## Glitch (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, my voice fits Glitch, but when it is muffled by foam and my nose is pinched shut, that tends to change things.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 19, 2009)

DreamerHusky said:


> Heh, ive heard it mentioned before that your not supposed to rtalk whilst in a fursuit, but ive seen people do it before?



It is the rule of thumb, but sometimes it is bent.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 19, 2009)

Glitch said:


> Well, my voice fits Glitch, but when it is muffled by foam and my nose is pinched shut, that tends to change things.


Ah. Well that makes sense.
Good luck on making a moving jaw.


----------



## Matt (Aug 20, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> The only fur-suiter I've actually met in person had his mask attached to his jaw, so when he spoke the mouth moved...
> 
> It was actually really cool.


 I believe that's called an articulated mask. If I ever made or bought a fursuit, I'd spend the extra time or money and make one. It's adds so much more appearance to it.


----------



## Karou WindStalker (Aug 21, 2009)

I plan on doing an articulated jaw for my fursuit...

as for my voice matching the suit ... well, I figure I can imitate a Mae West sort of voice pretty well, and that fits the suit. ^_^;;

I can see it fitting, at least, as the suit's going to be of a white tigress with 'ghost' stripes. :mrgreen:


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 21, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I'd prefer someone to talk in suit, moving jaw or not.
> 
> It's kind of creepy for a big mascot suit to be staring you down and wanting affection, while being completely silent and having no peculiar audible personality.




This is a good point. I wasn't too sure how to act around suiters during my first con, as I didn't have a suit at the time. It was rather odd. If I'm suiting I'll prance about and do the pantomime thing with the other fuzzies, but if there's hoomans I'd rather just chat.


----------

